# brake line bleeding...



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

has anybody had any experience on bleeding long brake lines for lifts??? i cant seem to get my new brake lines to bleed


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I fought with mine for a while and never got anywhere. Thought I would try something else. I put a piece of short clear tube on the bleed nipple, loosened it up, and put the end of the tube in the bottom of a empty can. Keep pumping and filling until you know all the air is out and never let it go empty. Tighten both calipers and you are done. Took a lot less time and did it myself.


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks im gonna try that cause i got tired of pumpin an nothin workin lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you can get a vacuum bleeder for cheap at harbor freight


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

1bigforeman said:


> I fought with mine for a while and never got anywhere. Thought I would try something else. I put a piece of short clear tube on the bleed nipple, loosened it up, and put the end of the tube in the bottom of a empty can. Keep pumping and filling until you know all the air is out and never let it go empty. Tighten both calipers and you are done. Took a lot less time and did it myself.


another thing to add to this... it's better if you put some clean brake fluid in the can or whatever you put the tube into in case for some reason it does pull a suction through the hose, it will just suck more fluid in.. and make sure you keep the fluid reservoir on the bars full... 

I also find that when you are priming the line (pumping the hand brake) if you pull the lever in really fast repeatedly, it seems to work the bubbles out better...

one time I fought with the brakes on my Kodiak, and couldn't get the "squishy" feeling out of the lever.... finally gave up, and went to ride, after the bouncy ride on the trailer for 3 hrs, the air bubbles must have worked their way up to the reservoir and the brakes worked better than ever... LOL :thinking:


OR, you could use the tool that Phreebsd posted... :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that tool will force the fluid into the line.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I use a small oil can like this one....









I attach it to the bleed screw with a piece of hose and , with the bleed screw open , I pump the fluid back through the system. It's the easiest and quickest way I have found so for. Just don't let the can run dry.....


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

i work at a parts store and i found a vaccum bleeder in the back thanks phreebsd


----------

